# Cancelled a match but points already gone



## Tacoma (Jul 31, 2015)

Got a match for my sister yesterday but cancelled it within the 24 hour timeframe. Worldmark account has already had the points taken away. How long till they come back and do I worry about this?

Joan


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 31, 2015)

Is this a WorldMark waitlist match or an exchange company match?  For a WorldMark reservation the credits wouldn't come out of your account until you accept the waitlist match.  If it is an exchange company match they usually don't take the credits from your account for a few days after the match.  I'd call the WorldMark Vacation Planning Center and check to see what happened that the credits came out of your account.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 1, 2015)

The credits for an exchange frequently do come out quickly; it varies by quite a bit.   A couple of months ago, you could call the WM Exchange dept and they would fix the problem while on the phone.  Now, they won't let you call direct.  Instead, they route the calls to VPC (who won't be able to help) and will get transferred to Owner Care who will have to call the exchange dept who will finally fix it.  Start with Owner Care and let them know that the elimination of the option to talk directly to Exchange which means explaining the problem 3 times instead of 1 is really bad customer service.  

Sue


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't know what WorldMark has gained by making this change, but I certainly feel the loss of customer service when I have to explain the problem twice, and the points are no longer reinstated while I am on the phone. In fact, it may take a week or more for the points to be reinstated.

Recently, I called VPC, explained the problem, and the agent, who was either new or uninformed, asked if I had contacted II.  I then re-explained to Owner Care.

Whenever this happens, I call and politely explain that the points should never have been removed in the first place, as I was still within the 24 hour  cancellation window.

On my last exchange, it took a full week for the points to be reinstated. 
The Owner Care rep I spoke with that day, told me that they get a report on Tue and Thu from II, and that is what tells the Exchange Dept that the Exchange was cancelled. However, my exchange matched on a Thursday. I immediately called to cancel. The points were deducted on Friday. I don't know why my points were not reinstated on Tuesday. I finally called on Thursday, and points were reinstated on Friday.

You must keep track of it because sometimes the report II sends does NOT show that you cancelled the exchange.


----------

